# Word of the Day - Coterie



## Jace (Mar 25, 2022)

Word of the Day - Coterie...n.

Def.: A small group of persons who share interest and associate frequently.

We should all, be so lucky to, have a coterie of friends.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 25, 2022)

Since the start of the Pandemic, my _coterie_ of friends has disappeared. I consider Senior Forums to be a _coterie _of friends now.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 25, 2022)

A cadre of a coterie is cool!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2022)

We have a coterie here at the apartment complex.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

The word 'coterie' originally referred to a group of peasants.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 26, 2022)

No one in the protest group were among my coterie of friends so I had no interest in their exploits.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 26, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> The word 'coterie' originally referred to a group of peasants.


I love that; discovering the etymology of an interesting word such as this.  Thanks, @Lavinia


----------

